# Philippians 4:8 - Interpretation and Application



## Albatross (Mar 26, 2009)

First thread, so please move if needed.

I would like to read the thoughts of the members on the interpretation and application of Philippians 4:8.


----------



## LeeJUk (Mar 26, 2009)

Suppose its the same issue as 

"Set your mind on things above"

Really what its saying is don't allow your mind to be filled with filth, but instead be filled with whatever is true, whatever is honorable, and so on.

Now how do you do this? read scripture, think about Jesus, think about the mercies of God and so on. All of these things are described in that verse.

It's a hard thing to practically do though. If anyone has perhaps a way to fill there mind and meditate upon Christ throughout the day then please share. I mean I find it hard to will my mind to concentrate upon Christ throughout the day unless im reading scripture or praying. It's the one thing probably in the bible right now that I'd love to be able to practically do.


----------



## Idelette (Mar 26, 2009)

I would also add....

It means actually taking captive every thought that we have. Sin begins in our thoughts and the inclinations of our hearts...and so to combat those things we need to continually dwell on Christ, and His Word, and the things that are worthy of praise! Its only then that we can have the peace which surpasses all understanding (vs. 7)...when we are continually dwelling on the things above! (Col 3:2)


----------



## Tripel (Mar 26, 2009)

I often see this verse thrown around as an argument for NOT doing a particular thing. A while back there was a thread about rock music, and this verse was used as evidence that we should not be listening to it. That seems to make a sacred-secular distinction and suggest that we should only be associated with that which is sacred. I don't think that is biblical. 
There is nothing about the combination of notes and rhythms in a rock song that make it less "noble" or "pure" than notes and rhythms in an opera. There are certainly pieces of music that are less beautiful and orderly than others, but beauty is not bound by genre.

In terms of our conversation, I think there are certainly discussions that are unhealthy and destructive, and we can often agree upon what those are. There are other areas which are not so clearly distinguishable, and I'm not certain that Philippians 4:8 applies. Is it "lovely" for me to discuss the upcoming basketball game with a coworker? Is it "true" for me to tell a friend a knock knock joke? Is it "honorable" to make time for a bike ride? Is it "excellent" to talk about wine? 

With that said, I'm not exactly sure how it applies. I don't think it's saying that all of our thought, word, and deed has to be sacred.

-----Added 3/26/2009 at 05:12:52 EST-----



In His Grip said:


> It means actually taking captive every thought that we have.



I like the notion of taking every thought captive, and certainly that is what Paul is getting at.


----------



## Albatross (Mar 26, 2009)

LeeJUk said:


> If anyone has perhaps a way to fill there mind and meditate upon Christ throughout the day then please share.



The term meditate helps me distinguish this verse. Meditate implies deep thought. With my thoughts at some point needing to focus on work, dinner, or the all important church league bball game, which are rarely deep thoughts, other verses are more applicable in directing my daily thoughts.


----------



## Idelette (Mar 26, 2009)

Tripel said:


> I often see this verse thrown around as an argument for NOT doing a particular thing. A while back there was a thread about rock music, and this verse was used as evidence that we should not be listening to it. That seems to make a sacred-secular distinction and suggest that we should only be associated with that which is sacred. I don't think that is biblical.
> There is nothing about the combination of notes and rhythms in a rock song that make it less "noble" or "pure" than notes and rhythms in an opera. There are certainly pieces of music that are less beautiful and orderly than others, but beauty is not bound by genre.
> 
> In terms of our conversation, I think there are certainly discussions that are unhealthy and destructive, and we can often agree upon what those are. There are other areas which are not so clearly distinguishable, and I'm not certain that Philippians 4:8 applies. Is it "lovely" for me to discuss the upcoming basketball game with a coworker? Is it "true" for me to tell a friend a knock knock joke? Is it "honorable" to make time for a bike ride? Is it "excellent" to talk about wine?
> ...



Hi Daniel, Yeah I would agree with you.....this is actually what my study notes say regarding this verse:

"Paul understood the the influence of one's thoughts on one's life. What a person allows to occupy his mind will sooner or later determine his speech and his actions. Paul's exhortation to "dwell on these things" is followed by a second exhortation, "practice these things" (v.9). The combination of virtues listed in vv.8-9 is sure to produce a wholesome thought pattern, which in turn will result in a life of moral and spiritual excellence."


----------



## Herald (Mar 26, 2009)

> * Philippians 4:8-9* 8 Finally, brethren, whatever is true, whatever is honorable, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is of good repute, if there is any excellence and if anything worthy of praise, dwell on these things. 9 The things you have learned and received and heard and seen in me, practice these things, and the God of peace will be with you.


As Paul is winding down his letter to the Philippians, he is charging them in both thought and action. What does Paul tell the church at Philippi to do? He tells them to "dwell on these things." The word "dwell" (λογίζομαι, logizomai) means "to consider." Was Paul telling the Philippians to simply consider the philosophical connotations of the first part of verse 8? 

The Christian life is not solely a philosophical existence. What we learn is to be put into action (John 14:23; James 2:17). Indeed, Paul tells the Philippians in verse 9 to, "practice these things."


----------

